# Coffee Slingers



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A Culinary Revolution - "This little renaissance is rooted in the old world ideas where small is beautiful and freshness dominates and determines the quality of what we eat and drink.""Coffee goes through 20 sets of hands, before it reaches the customer, number 19 is the barista"What is a Coffee Slinger? - Slang word for a Barista, the skilled craftsperson that prepares your beverage.A Little Coffee Knowledge - Espresso is art and this is where espresso becomes art. Understanding the process from seed to cup is a requirement to respecting and appreciating this amazing plant that can unleash wonderful spirits of bursting taste when rendered by the right hands. "Too complex to classify and too numerous to list, coffee flavors are a chimera to the plodding science of chemistry. They must be understood intuitively and cherished to be conjured into your cup." Cupping classes and barista jams will be held quarterly.Standards -We are the coffee coup, battling non-dairy creamer and the lazy pervasive brown water every step of the way, demanding something solid and real. Before a barista makes a drink for a Coffee Slingers customer they must pass a SCAA Barista Competition sensory and technical test. This is culinary art from the roots up, it's just Coffee Slingers standard.7.25.08

More...


----------

